# Any competent repair guys in Delhi?



## isaac12345 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi all!

My old and only Gigabyte P35-S3G motherboard has stopped working. It keeps restarting at the BIOS, after checking the hard disks. I gave it to my repair guy and he says that its a problem with the BIOS chip and that he cant find a new one to replace it. Hence according to him, I would have to ditch the motherboard. Problem is, if I do, a simple upgrade to the cheapest available intel quad core or a competent AMD APU (with motherboard and RAM) would cost me 20-25K(first hand components) which I dont want to spend right now. I would rather spend 1000 or so and get the motherboard working again. So, I ask you, if you know any competent repair shops in Delhi. Ones that are reliable and trustable. I will much appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2015)

buy used similar mobo,your repair guy is most likely correct.


----------



## isaac12345 (Sep 29, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> buy used similar mobo,your repair guy is most likely correct.



Why do you think he's most likely correct?


----------



## dpanshu (Sep 29, 2015)

I read this while scrolling through the posts. I had the same board and it stopped working a week back. Same issue it was restarting but after some time. Even I am not sure what to do now. Probably need to get new mobo + cpu + ram. No other good option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2015)

bios chips most likely needs to be replaced with similar type when they go bad & as p35 mobos are not being manufactured anymore only way to get this chip is by taking it out of a similar old mobo.


----------



## isaac12345 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well I got it repaired but the problem's still there. Came back a day after the system was returned. I think its the power supply. Will apply for a RMA and see what happens. Fingers crossed!


----------

